# Project: New drawbar for my benchtop mill.



## schor (Nov 13, 2013)

I made a new drawbar for my benchtop mill. The whole project is covered in 6 minutes of video, most of it fast motion of my th54 lathe doing most of the actual work.

There are other ways to make a drawbar than turning it from solid hex stock, but I had some kicking around and I wanted to create some chips.

I knew the lathe was going to do most of the work, so taking video was pretty easy. Its the editing that takes all the time for a project.


----------



## the gentleman (Nov 14, 2013)

GREAT :man:VIDEO


----------



## schor (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks. I was actually quite pleased with the final product. I edited the video and then laid down the track. I was amazed at how well the track fit the video.





the gentleman said:


> GREAT :man:VIDEO


----------



## killswitch505 (Sep 21, 2017)

The link to the video is broke...


----------



## Ken from ontario (Sep 21, 2017)

Steve,I can't see the video either.


----------



## killswitch505 (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## darkzero (Sep 22, 2017)

killswitch505 said:


> The link to the video is broke...



Fixed in OP

(Post was made back when we were on vB, bbcode was different)


----------



## Ken from ontario (Sep 22, 2017)

Great job Steve, it must have taken some time  and effort to make this video, edit.add music ,etc. but you made it work.


----------



## schor (Sep 26, 2017)

I had hours of video to edit. Then I changed the music 3 times. Thanks for the comps.


----------

